
Show HN: Loca – Open source real estate management application - camelaissani
https://github.com/camelaissani/loca
======
fiatjaf
Nice. I can see it being useful and it is great that you managed to open-
source it. Is it something you've been using internally or something like
that?

On the other hand, as far as I looked through the demo (not much) it is just a
CRUD app themed for real estate. That's not a criticism or a bad thing about
your app, but it is a bad thing about our industry: how come people still have
to write the same thing over and over again just to change the theme, colours
and data model?

~~~
camelaissani
Yes I use it for my personal needs.

Currently, this app stick to my requirements but the objective is to make it
more generic/extendable than today.

Though, I started to break down the project in two parts: \- the font-end
logic which will stay in this current repository \- and the rest API which
will be in this repository:
[https://github.com/camelaissani/RealEstateAPI](https://github.com/camelaissani/RealEstateAPI)

Therefore, it will be easier to use and customize it. Well at least at the
beginning.

I also made some changes in the code to customize the business logic. You can
glance at it here:
[https://github.com/camelaissani/loca/tree/master/backend/bus...](https://github.com/camelaissani/loca/tree/master/backend/businesslogic)
I've been writing the french rental business logic, but I hope I will have
support from people to add business logic of others countries.

Thanks for your feedback

